# Snow Champ 5/24



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well actually sold the Toro 421 and took a trade, Same person also has the 521 I had and he traded his sisters old machine, A Snow Champ. old MTD from 1990 as my search tells me, Also says a Kmart model LOL But wow is this thing built like a tank. Is it any good I wonder but sort of runs and the wire off the coil isn't working so have to pull the plug wire to kill it, and it does randomly die so I am pretty sure a broken wire is shorting out shutting it off but all easy fixes. Rest is in pretty decent shape but I WILL need to find some tires, Has turf tires off a lawn mower on it now LOL But I have a few parts machines I will have to check to see how the tires are.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like a fun project Dauntae!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

It's in decent shape, Usually don't take older ones unless in really good shape but this is the guy that traded me the 521 for the Ariens 926DLE, So yea he gets a little preference LOL and a good price on the Toro 421, I took the trade and $100 so this will be a quick fix and sell hopefully before any storms hit. The Toro he just got. He also had me take off the chains as it's for a flat drive and sidewalk.


----------



## genaroelbisco21 (4 mo ago)

Dauntae said:


> Well actually sold the Toro 421 and took a trade, Same person also has the 521 I had and he traded his sisters old machine, A Snow Champ. old MTD from 1990 as my search tells me, Also says a Kmart model LOL But wow is this thing built like a tank. Is it any good I wonder but sort of runs and the wire off the coil isn't working so have to pull the plug wire to kill it, and it does randomly die so I am pretty sure a broken wire is shorting out shutting it off but all easy fixes. Rest is in pretty decent shape but I WILL need to find some tires, Has turf tires off a lawn mower on it now LOL But I have a few parts machines I will have to check to see how the tires are.


 Hi, I recently buy this exact snow blower. It is my first time I buy a snow blower and to be honest I have no idea how to turn it on! So I do not know if the snow blower works or is me that I do not know how to turn in on🥴🤷‍♂️😂 do you know how to turn it on? I would appreciate the help🙏 thank you in advance 👍


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Made in Mississippi? Hmmm, who'd have thunk it.


----------

